# Advice on connecting cabled remote Turbo Levo fsr



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

My spec levo fsr expert is from 2016. I’ve had the commun growing pains of this bike, but I love it.
Recently my motor began to fail due to overheating. Specialized replaced it with the 2018 motor and new battery. Big thumbs up for specialized, they have been great.


Now my problem. The new motor can be fitted with the new remote, but the socket that connects to the motor is to big to pass through the frame openings for brakes and/or shifter.
So they fitted it outside the frame, not very nice to say the least.
I was wondering if I can just cut this cable in two, then insert it into the cable openings and solder back together? I’m no electrician so I don’t know if this is possible, is it one wire or more, I don’t know and which is the best way to make it waterproof?

any help or info is welcome. Specialized wont do this because of the warranty


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cutting the wires and soldering with heat shrink will most likely work out well.
I would try to avoid doing so since sometimes those wires can be very small and at best the splice will never be as good as no splice.
I assume there would be at least 2 wires.

How many millimeters are you lacking to get the socket to pass thru?
If only a few millimeters I would consider the following.

Possibly the plastic socket/plug can be slightly ground off on two sides with out compromising it.

Also, I would consider opening the hole on the frame with a dremmel or die grinder so the socket will pass thru.
Take a look at a 2018 Levo to see what they used from the factory for the finish plate to pass the cables and control wire thru the frame.
Maybe you could order the 2018 finish plate to give a factory finished look.

Some people would be nervous about grinding on the frame but I would not be bothered if it only took a few millimeters to get it to pass thru.

I had a drill a hole in my wife's Haibike frame in order to install the dropper post cable.
I was not worried about compromising the frame or warranty, but others may be.


----------



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Highroad. I’m going to try the non cutting way.
Keep you posted....


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

The pins can certainly be removed from the connector's housing. Or is it completely molded?


----------

